# Trolling motor mount for Gheenoe



## Ithaca37

I have a 13' Gheenoe and would like to mount a trolling motor towards the bow. Does anyone know where I can buy a mount? I have seen pictures of them and they appear to fit across the front of the boat forward of the front seat.


----------



## mdrobe2

I had an Old Town canoe with an awesome troller mount, but it was in the rear. Check it out if you think it will help. You could probably use it on the bow of your boat. Mike


----------



## fisherman

I can make you one cheap. Look at the links to see pics of the one I made for my old gheenoe and the one I have now. Let me know if your interested. I was thinking like 15 bucks? I made the trailer too. 

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s227/xxbdlxx18/100_1575.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s227/xxbdlxx18/100_1572.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s227/xxbdlxx18/100_1573.jpg


----------



## Ithaca37

Man, that is exactly what I am looking for. Do you have a phone number I can contact you at?


----------



## Tuna Man

> *Ithaca37 (1/4/2008)*Man, that is exactly what I am looking for. Do you have a phone number I can contact you at?


Yes, nice mount. "Q" Would you rather mount the motor at the bow? I have seen bow mounts and can draw one.


----------



## fisherman

Thanks, Humm??? I like this one because it is a little closer to you and you dont have to reach so far for the handle. Even though it is on the side it still tracks very well. I have never tried one that is in the very center of thebow, but on advantage would be that it would not stick out and get in the way when you are not using the trolling motor, but then again, with the trolling motor on and not in the water it would take up more space because it is over the deck as opposed to the other way where it is over the water. 

I guess there would be good and bad things about both. I think what you where referring to looked like this?


----------

